

Apple security rules leave inherited iPad useless, say sons - nagriar
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26448158

======
dmfdmf
I think the lesson here is not that Apple is overly cautious but that everyone
needs to make sure that your important usernames and passwords are documented
for your heirs to use when you die. Have your lawyer or trusted friend keep a
safe copy. I once had a client who's husband had died and with him went all
the critical usernames and passwords. I was able to get into his computer and
retrieve the some files for the widow (it was XP) but she had a hell of a time
closing accounts and making changes to account after he died.

